# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Timbrado Español - Τραγουδούν

## orion

Ένα βιντεάκι τραβιγμένο λίγο καιρό πριν (προετοιμασία αναπαραγωγής).  

Timbrado Español πατέρας (πρασινοκίτρινος 92pts) και γιος (κίτρινος  93pts).







Η λήψη δεν είναι και η καλύτερη (κινητό τηλ.)

----------


## johnrider

Aπλα τελεια.

----------


## serafeim

καλοφωνα και οσο βλεπω καλο στησιμο.. μπραβο...
εχεις δασκαλο ε;

----------


## xarhs

ωραια..!!!

να σου ζησουν.

----------


## serafeim

ο κιτρινος μου αρεσε παρα πολυ... αξια εχει τοσους ποντους....

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συγχαρητήρια Χρήστο ,να σε γεμίσουν ισάξια και καλύτερα πουλάκια...

----------


## mitsman

Παναγια μου.... αυτα ειναι πραγματικα τιμπραντο... με ξεκουφαναν!

----------


## panos70

Συγχαρητήρια Χρήστο,πολυ καλα πουλια

----------


## orion

να είστε καλά παίδες...  :winky:

----------


## Rovaios

Τις λυπάμαι .... όταν έφυγε το χώρισμα από τη μέση ......  :Love0034: 


Τέλεια Χρήστο !! Συγχαρητήρια καλή συνέχεια και καλή πρόοδο στα μικρά σου .

----------


## orion

επίσης Νίκο  :winky:

----------

